# Print Screen is crashing my computer



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello everyone! Lately, my print screen button has been making my computer crash and it gives me an error screen like this. At the bottom of the text, it has the error KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED or something like that.

Have any ideas?
If you need any information from me please ask.
Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the Snipping Tool 
In Windows 8, to capture something from Windows 8 start screen or a Windows 8 app:
1) Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, just start typing the word "snip" and press enter. This will throw you into the Windows 8 Desktop)
2) Press the Esc. key.
3) Switch back to your Windows 8 start screen or Windows 8 app (Swipe from left or press Window Button)
4) Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool to capture part of your Windows 8 Start screen or Windows 8 app.
5) Draw a box around what you want.
ALSO: From Windows 8 Start screen or Windows 8 app, you can always press Win+PrntScr to capture to clipboard.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

I am aware of snipping tool, but I would like to try and get print screen working again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a different keyboard to see if it is a stuck key.


----------

